

Why does an unsubsidized iPhone cost $300 more than an iPod? - foomarks

The iPhone 3G 8gb = $500 unsubsidized<p>iPod Touch 8gb = $200<p>Do the raw materials and the technical support costs for the mobile component in an iPhone really value at an the extra $300? What other costs are going into this (advertising too?)?
======
WillyF
The best way to find out is to look at the iSuppli teardowns.

iPhone 3GS 16GB teardown: [http://www.isuppli.com/News/Pages/iPhone-3G-S-
Carries-178-96...](http://www.isuppli.com/News/Pages/iPhone-3G-S-
Carries-178-96-BOM-and-Manufacturing-Cost-iSuppli-Teardown-Reveals.aspx)

I'm having trouble finding a teardown with cost analysis of the iPod touch,
but it seems like even with a 50% margin like Apple likes, it's not in the raw
materials.

------
icey
Seems simple: Because that is what the market will pay.

